# More Snow



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here are a few pics from today's storm. will have more tonight going back out later.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

heres the last pic for now the trash truck couldnt get any traction this morning.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice pics man. Looks good.


----------



## scag413 (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow, I LOVE that truck! SWEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

here's a few more pics


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

That's a VERY nice truck/plow combo. Looks really sharp! You do nice work as well!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for all the compliments


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

wannabeplowing;1206851 said:


> That's a VERY nice truck/plow combo. Looks really sharp! You do nice work as well!


thanks the ss x-blade all ways goes good with a black truck


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

How do you like that shovel on the back?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

streetscrapin16;1207000 said:


> How do you like that shovel on the back?


the shovel works good and it's not bad on your back


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

wolfmobile8;1206444 said:


> Here are a few pics from today's storm. will have more tonight going back out later.


Nice truck, do you have a lift in that truck. I have an 03 dmax crew 8 ft, your seesm to sit higher than mine, Looks good!Thumbs Up


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

ken643;1207529 said:


> Nice truck, do you have a lift in that truck. I have an 03 dmax crew 8 ft, your seesm to sit higher than mine, Looks good!Thumbs Up


thanks it has torsion keys in the front not cranked and add a leaf in the back


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

wolfmobile8;1207961 said:


> thanks it has torsion keys in the front not cranked and add a leaf in the back


Thanks, I will look into them., Your truck looks great!!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

wolfmobile8;1207961 said:


> thanks it has torsion keys in the front not cranked and add a leaf in the back


May I ask, how is the ride after the torsion key install/ loos or gain anything? any issues?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

ken643;1207999 said:


> May I ask, how is the ride after the torsion key install/ loos or gain anything? any issues?


when i bought the truck the keys and add a leaf were already on it. The ride is nice becasue the torsion keys arn't cranked up they are on the stock setting and i was thinking of cranking them up but once you do that it stiffens the ride up going over bumps etc.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

wolfmobile8;1208008 said:


> when i bought the truck the keys and add a leaf were already on it. The ride is nice becasue the torsion keys arn't cranked up they are on the stock setting and i was thinking of cranking them up but once you do that it stiffens the ride up going over bumps etc.


Ok, thanks a lot for the info:salute:


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

no problem thanks again for the compliments


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

few from todays storm 8 inches


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

last two will take more when i go back out tonight


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Helluva scrape.


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

reflexxion hood???


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you sub out salting or?


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

wow alot of snow! keep up the pictures


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats alot of snow! How do you get the snow blower in and out of the truck?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Great looking truck.

You can keep the big storms up east.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Stik208;1216288 said:


> Helluva scrape.


Yea the x blade scrapes good


ed39;1216360 said:


> reflexxion hood???


thanks the hood goes good with the truck


GMCHD plower;1216421 said:


> Do you sub out salting or?


nope they never sand or salt the lots unless they really have to. but they supply the salt for the side walks and after the snow stopped the sun came out and started melting some of the snow. so it looked like it was salted but it really wasn't.


RMC LANDSCAPING;1216449 said:


> wow alot of snow! keep up the pictures


yea there was a ton of snow running out of room to put it.


qualitylawn;1216473 said:


> Thats alot of snow! How do you get the snow blower in and out of the truck?


i use ramps for it


Lux Lawn;1216565 said:


> Great looking truck.
> thanks
> You can keep the big storms up east.


it's been a stormy january for us and it's crazy on how much snow there is


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

here's a few pics at my house to show how high the piles are and one of my truck.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Did you by chance get your push salter at rural king. Saw one yesterday and it looked like that one. Didn't know how well it worked on snow and ice... Thanks!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

RCsLawncare;1222446 said:


> Did you by chance get your push salter at rural king. Saw one yesterday and it looked like that one. Didn't know how well it worked on snow and ice... Thanks!


nope got it from northern tool and it works good


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

How do you like the yellow shovel? Just seen one at Lowe's. I got hassled by a salesman as I was playing with it.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Snowzilla;1222507 said:


> How do you like the yellow shovel? Just seen one at Lowe's. I got hassled by a salesman as I was playing with it.


i didn't think i was gonna like it at first now i love it. it really works good. but the edge on the bottom you have to really break in. when i first used it i wanted to rip the edge off lol but now it's fine


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Next time your out, if you remember, snap a pic of the spreader up close. It looks like a nice unit. Nice outfit BTW!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

RCsLawncare;1222707 said:


> Next time your out, if you remember, snap a pic of the spreader up close. It looks like a nice unit. Nice outfit BTW!


here ya go it was a good deal to only cost $100


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

here are pics from todays strom at the lots plowed another 5inches and the day before about 8 inches. now i am really running out of room to put the snow


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

more pics of the storm


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

few more pics


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

last of them


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like you guys are having a pretty good winter! Nice looking truck.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

man i love ur truck...and you do such good work for that amount of snow....the black and xblade looks beautiful....time for a new cutting edge it seems


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

wellnermp;1226211 said:


> Looks like you guys are having a pretty good winter! Nice looking truck.


Thanks and yes very good winter this year for us


tls22;1226217 said:


> man i love ur truck...and you do such good work for that amount of snow....the black and xblade looks beautiful....time for a new cutting edge it seems


Thanks man my dad helps me out to he usally runs the snow blower in the big lot then once were done there and we do the other smaller lot across the street we swich off some times and yea my plow needs an edge bad i am gonna put a 5/8 one on will last longer.


----------



## juan91 (Feb 12, 2010)

diesel is the only way to go!

nice pics


----------



## blackmonte (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello everyone new here, great site!! I have a question for a noob here how do you guys get your snow blowers up and down from the truck? I made a ramp for mine but seems to be a pain to get on and off , is there a better way ? Thank you.And by the way great truck and great work!!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Fun stuff . I hate pushing anything more than 6"


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

juan91;1226479 said:


> diesel is the only way to go!
> 
> nice pics


 thanks my first diesel and i love it does wicked good on fuel plowing



blackmonte;1226486 said:


> Hello everyone new here, great site!! I have a question for a noob here how do you guys get your snow blowers up and down from the truck? I made a ramp for mine but seems to be a pain to get on and off , is there a better way ? Thank you.And by the way great truck and great work!!


I use ramps to load the snow blower


NBI Lawn;1226514 said:


> Fun stuff . I hate pushing anything more than 6"


 yea it wasn't to bad but i am really running out of room


----------



## blackmonte (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok thanks just some aluminum ramps?Then store them in the truck?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

two from today


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

blackmonte;1226578 said:


> Ok thanks just some aluminum ramps?Then store them in the truck?


yup aluminum ramps and they stay in my truck till i am done plowing for the day


----------



## blackmonte (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok cool thanks again, what size tires are you running? 305/70/16 or 285/75/16?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

blackmonte;1226649 said:


> Ok cool thanks again, what size tires are you running? 305/70/16 or 285/75/16?


295/75/16 nittos


----------



## blackmonte (Feb 3, 2011)

Thumbs Up, nice truck!!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

blackmonte;1226656 said:


> Thumbs Up, nice truck!!


thanks again for the compliments


----------



## juan91 (Feb 12, 2010)

although a power-stroke is better , in general, one day plowing for us, and 1/4 tank gone


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

juan91;1226672 said:


> although a power-stroke is better , in general, one day plowing for us, and 1/4 tank gone


yea my second plow truck is going to be my dream truck 1997 f350 xlt 7.3 psd


----------

